# 4 Gallon Shrimp Tank



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

A year ago, bf started getting into the aquarium/aquascaping hobby. We have our disagreement in the layout, fish, plants, etc. 
So to avoid arguments, I have started my own little small tank. 

36x19x23cm (4.2 gallon) starfire tank
Sponge filter
LED light
Fluval Stratum soil
Manzanita branches
Flame moss
Willow moss
Cherry Shrimps

I put flame moss in between 2 plastic canvas, hoping that when they grow out, it will have a grassy effect.
Other than the main manzanita that is attached to a piece of slate, I also bought a few branches. I found them at the bottom of the bin at the store. I used threads to tied them to the main branch to give it a more tree-like effect. On top of the branches are willow moss.

I hope the small LED light will provide enough light for the moss.

I am super excited! My very own tank!


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks cool nice small tank 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

